# slobs!!!!!!!



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I hit one of my spots this morning for a few casts, really just wanted to check out the water conditions and enjoy the solitude. I usually don't fish this spot this late in the year and now I remember why. There was garbage all over the place, beer cans, worm containers paper etc. Even worse someone left stringer in the water, it had a true striper about 15" and a hybrid about 3 lb. on it. The hybrid was long dead and the striper was headed that way. I turned the striper loose and left the stringer on the bank. Further down the bank someone left a large skippie in a grocery bag, if they didn't need it for bait ok but why leave it lay there? I know the lot at Meldahl looks like Rumpke and the bank isn't any better, whats up with people? Sometimes I wish the wardens would write tickets for littering, maybe that would help some. Ok rant is over!!
Cady


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sure their front porch looks the same, complete with couch and fridge. Hard to coach dumb out of people!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like any public waterway here in Central Ohio whenever I see a thread like this I cant help but ask one question, if it wasnt to much trouble to bring the stuff in with you why cant you bring it back out when you leave???


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It hasn't been too bad where I fish (Greenup) YET. They have a big total of 2 trash cans at the top of the hill , both completely full for a week now. I went early this morning and it was so cold I think the folks fishing burned all the trash. But it's a never ending battle trying to keep up with it. At least someone picked up all the jigs and lures from where the water was so high.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..thats how they where brought up leave the trash other ppl will take care of it, leave the trash they will never say they saw me do it, gut the fish use if for bait leave the entrails on the bank no one will see it was me, gut the fish cut it up for bait leave the rest for the racoons they will eat it and no one will ever know. Its a wonder we have any fishing acces left at all in the state I fish the most.


----------



## Catch23 (May 11, 2007)

i cant tell you how right u are... ive been on the sandusky white bass fishing and visited the ballville dam today.. and they are the worst i have ever seen them for litter.. fishing is definetly my favorite past time and these people are polluting these places like crazy... it is a priveledge to fish and relax in these places and these people do this.. I saw a guy do it this year at the river.. he acted like he was looking for something in the water and just casually dropped his McDonalds cup in the rocks like it was nuttin.. its horrible and needs to be changed
JORDAN


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Anyone have ideas about how to solve it? I stopped people from fishing behind my place on the creek because of it (posted earlier this year on the forums somewhere).

Daveo76, I wonder what the difference is at Greenup? It did seem much cleaner than Meldal when LittleMiamiJeff and I were down there a few weeks ago. Do you suppose its the number of people there constantly? Maybe people won't do it if someone is watching?

Does anyone else have a high traffic public area they fish that stays clean?


Will the DNR do anything further about it? I suspect its a manpower issue. How about a camera like the ones hunters use for deer and such? 
Get a picture when they come in, get a picture when they leave, send them a ticket if it looks any different than when they got there!!

I thought about doing it at my place, but I'm sure the camera would get stolen or torn up, just like my no tresspassing signs 



CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry I would think the high water does more cleaning up than people.
I've always wanted to get that broken bag of trash, leading into the woods, but never have my own bag to put the trash in.
=
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I noticed the parking area on the Ohio side is clean compared to the KY side, I assume it is due to the number of people using the KY side? I don't know how to solve the problem but it is sad to see the lack of respect people have for the environment and the priveledges that they have. Reminds me of that commercial that used to be on tv when I was a kid and the native american was crying over pollution.
Cady


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We got tired of seeing it all the time. The state used to own the rest area at the top of the hill and when the fishing wasn't very good on a given day, we'd go to the top of the hill and ask for a few trash bags and they would give them to us. We'd police it ourselves. If it gets too bad someone always keeps bags in their vehicle, because most regulars will fish there 4 or 5 times a week and we just get tired of looking at it. When in a high traffic area like that , when most people see a few guys picking trash up ,sometimes they'll pitch in and help. It'll never be perfect but we like to lead by example. We'll hang a bag on a rail or the fence,weedeat ourselves. The worst thing by far is dead baitfish. That is disgusting Good luck with it because as you guys know, it's a never ending battle. I applaud your concern and your actions


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

don't worry when ever they start construction on the hydroelectric (if THEY DO AT ALL) all that area will be closed.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Cady, I was thinking about that when I posted. The OH side does seem to have a relatively clean parking lot. There are a coupe of garbage cans and they are seldom overflowing there, unlike Greenup as Davo076 said. I think they were overflowing when I was there.

The guys at Meldahl do a good job of keeping that grass cut there too. They only cut around the edge of the parking lot and a path through the grass leading to the river, but it makes it look much better. It was recently cut yesterday when I rode by. The lot on the KY side looked to be overgrown the last time I was there (early this spring).

They did recently post signs at the opening of the parking lot at Meldahl saying its under video surveillance or something. Maybe that's helping, but it really wasn't that bad to begin with as I recall.


CW



cadyshac said:


> I noticed the parking area on the Ohio side is clean compared to the KY side, I assume it is due to the number of people using the KY side? ...
> 
> Cady


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

That is one of the truly great thing about Canada - real Canada - Northern Ontario - not St. Clare. The place is pristine. No junk, bottles, tires, etc. anywhere.

I once found some empty Bud Light cans - guess who left them there??? Right, Americans!!!

Mehldahl is disgraceful - everything from dirty diapers to wheaties boxes and God knows what else. Speaks volumes about the mentality of those who use it as an open dumping ground.

Makes me sick!!!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Its not sportsman littering up the river banks,lakes and woods.Most times its
just a casual user or youths with no supervision.Last week I went to a public access area on the LMR.Someone had picked up a ton of trash and hulled it out the place looked fairly good.Came back the next day to what looked like a scene from a apocalyptic movie.It was worse than it had been all season . All I know is that short of getting real rude with some people there is not much you can do.If you get pictures and license numbers and bug the law enough something could happen maybe?It takes a lot less effort to just grab a bag and hull out some trash when you leave. And thats the sorry truth so pick up or shutup I guess.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Put a 5 cent deposit on anything that is plastic . The river would be void of it in a month . 5 bucks for every tire . It is a sin how we treat our waterways .


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Its sad to say, but it is just about like that everywhere. I took my grandparents down to the new dam in Hamilton yesterday and it was horrible the way it looked. After fishing we filled up what bags we had with trash and didn't even make a dent in the amount that was there. I think we wound up taking 3 walmart plastic bags of trash out plus what other big items we could carry. Numerous empty nightcrawler containers, 40oz beer bottles (broken and unbroken), 3 dead channel cats, 2 small (10-11in) walleye, skipjack, and numerous other fish littered the ground. I like how the one TV host always says it "Leave it better than you found it". From now on i'm taking some full size trash bags with me.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

the only problem I have found carrying full sized trash bags if the stuff is water logged the bag can get heavy in a hurry!


----------

